# newest drawing (fair entry)



## PencilMeIn

Okay, I need to kick this in gear and I thought maybe by posting it here I'll have a better chance of actually finishing it. I started this back in March or so, but kind of lost interest. Now, I've got three days to finish it because I decided I want to enter it in the fair. Can you say procrastinator? 
As you can see (I hope) it's a pair of ballerina slippers hanging on a barbed wire fence. I won't tell you anymore, but instead let you figure out the "story" as the drawing evolves.  Hopefully I'll have much more done tomorrow...


----------



## Sean

Looking very good and very interesting. I will keep an eye on this for sure.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks Sean. I got a bit farther today, but am struggling with grass. I'll put up my progress tomorrow.


----------



## chanda95

It looks awesome! I can't wait to see it finished...it looks to be a very unique picture. How long do you have until the fair?


----------



## DonH

Ballerina shoes on a barbed wire fence? The Lone Star Ballet out here would love it! Wow!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks guys, I hope I can pull it off! Chanda, I have until 6:00 pm tomorrow, lol. 

Okay, here's my progress so far. Even though I'm pressed for time, I appreciate any advice especially with the grass. The challenge for me is to make everything behind the fence look out of focus as I want the focus on the fence and shoes, but you still have to be able to see specific details of the girl or the picture won't make sense. My oldest daughter said I should put the girl's hair in a braid...I don't know. I'm also trying keep the grass more in focus at the bottom and blurred toward the top as it is supposed to be conveyed as far away. I'm not sure I'm accomplishing that. :/ I really have no clue how to do the grass so I'm just winging it, lol!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Ohmygosh, I hope the pictures are clearer for you than they are on my computer! They're so blurry! This paper is too big for my scanner so I'm having to photograph it. I hope you can see enough detail. :/


----------



## chanda95

Oh wow. What a neat neat picture!!!! For the grass what I would do is pencil in grass as normal..then do a little light blending work but not overblending. I also like to leave a few crisp blades here and there because that is how you see it in nature..does that make sense? It makes sense in my mind..just not so sure I translated well. I think you are doing a beautiful job but holy cow...that is not much time to get it finished. You are going to be busy!!! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks! Yes, what you're saying makes perfect sense and that's what I'm trying to achieve, but it's not working as I'd like. Now, are you drawing specific blades of grass or are you randomly making pencil strokes and blending? Do you use an eraser? I'm using a kneaded eraser to attempt to make lighter blades for more depth.


----------



## chanda95

And this is why it takes me forever to do my pieces...I do each individual blade of grass and blend accordingly. I blend using blending sticks..darken what needs to be darkened and blend out to light...


----------



## PencilMeIn

Okay, I've opted for the "illusion" of grass, lol! After all, it's supposed to look blurred anyway.  

Here's where I'm at now. Do you think I achieved the softness of the shoes and the harshness of the wire? When the background was white I felt good about it, but now with the background coming in around it I'm wondering if the shoes stand out enough. I don't really want to darken them, though.


----------



## chanda95

You are really moving along quickly! I think its beautiful. The slippers look good. I know you dont want to darken them but if you want additional depth what about even just a shade in your areas that are already shaded and leave the rest as is? Overall I love it!!!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks Chanda! Okay, getting closer... I see I need to darken the girl's legs to make them stand out more.


----------



## Jeff

lovely PMI! 
very original, I like it alot.


----------



## chanda95

Its wonderful! Neat to see the progression!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks Jeff and Chanda. I'm in the homestretch and will post it later today. Looks like I'll make it after all. Thanks for keeping me going.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Someone told me there should be a horizon below her head so I changed that and tried to tweak the grass as best I could. Some parts of the drawing I had alread sprayed so as not to smudge them so I guess I just have to leave it. I did darken the girl up a bit and changed her hair so it looks more like she just came from ballet class.

I am pleased with the wire and shoes. This was quite a challenge for me to get a crisp foreground and out of focus background. It would have been better if I would have given myself more time to work on it. I'm also thinking it would have worked better in color.

So, here it is. I haven't sprayed it yet and I have a couple more hours before it has to be taken to the fair in case anyone has more suggestions.


----------



## chanda95

That is just the sweetest picture! The only thing I would suggest is maybe blend in the dark line in the horizon a bit - if you have time - other than that it's adorable!


----------



## chanda95

The barbed wire and the ballerina slippers are pure perfection...you did a fabulous job on this and I hope once you get it back from the fair that it hangs somewhere prominent in your home!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks Chanda! I blended the horizon a little more and it's at the fair. Whew! The judging will be done sometime today. I don't know though, there's some pretty stiff competition. :/


----------



## chanda95

I am sure it will do great! You should be proud of that piece. Not only did you really bust your butt and turn out a very unique piece but its also one that evokes a lot of feeling from the viewer. I personally love it and I hope it gets a big fat blue ribbon!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Aw, thanks for such kind words! Well, I'm pleased to report it placed second.  I feel very lucky as I know it could have been much better. I've definitely got a place for it at home.


----------



## chanda95

Whoo hoo!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DonH

You made the deadline for the fair! Great job, PencilMeIn! That is a very special, unique work. Proud of you!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks guys! It's wonderful to have your support.


----------



## Sean

You had me at the barbed wire and ballerina shoes. The rest was just topping. What a concept! And how beautifully drawn. And you got a ribbon! I'm gonna go pop open a beer for ya , Cheers.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks so much, Sean! Hey, is that beer a Honey Brown, by chance. Mmmm, my favorite brew.


----------



## fhyde

Barbed wire and ballerina shoes. That's a great metaphorical contrast of elements. Great concept. ^^


----------

